# Will Kribensis be ok if I seperate them?



## Sherry (Apr 20, 2012)

I did not realize how quickly they can have babies. Can I permanently seperate the pair so I don't end up with so many fry that I don't know what to do with? I really love them but the prospect of having continual fry is not a situation I want to be in.


----------



## gsneufeld (Jan 28, 2012)

Hi Sherry, I had a similar thought, I want dwarf cichlids, but don't need a jillion fry tanks in my house. also i've heard of even peceul cichlids like west african kribs and south american dwarves getting mean when breeding and biting the eyes of cory cats out... I found a link suggesting a single female krib,'freshwater angelfish compatibility 2/26/12' FAQs on Freshwater Angelfish Compatibility
I was told by Mr Bob Fenner from wetwebmedia that some dwarf fish are just fine solo, (apistogramma) but some are more social..

-George


----------



## Sherry (Apr 20, 2012)

Thanks. I will read the article. I had to move my pair of kribs because they took over the whole 55 gallon tank and I have a goby dragon that spent all of his time at the top of the tank (not normal) because of these fish. I just don't want a bunch of babies to try and find homes for. Unfortunaley these guys are not dwarf. Male will get to be about 4" and the female 3".


----------



## gsneufeld (Jan 28, 2012)

yea  I think under 4 inch is conidered dwarf range for cichlids incluing pelvicachromis (kribs).


----------



## gsneufeld (Jan 28, 2012)

Does anybody know if there are any of even the 'peaceful' cichlids that won't hurt tank mates when spawning? I hate the idea of my corys getting their eyes bitten off... Is it only really safe to keep them one per species?


----------



## Sherry (Apr 20, 2012)

Oh...good to know...


----------



## gsneufeld (Jan 28, 2012)

I've also seen a lot of sites claiming that Kribs should always be kept in pairs though because they'll be lonely... I'm not sure if that's true.. I guess you could get a tank for just your pair? Or move your goby to a different one? :S Sorry I couldn't be more help! 

-George


----------



## Elle (Oct 25, 2010)

I've got a community tank with 3 female kribs and they do fine (they killed off the males when spawning). If you can, go with a single sex group.


----------



## Sherry (Apr 20, 2012)

Ah...never thought of that. But then the females won't be colourful right?


----------



## gsneufeld (Jan 28, 2012)

i've never kept kribs, so i'm not absolutely sure about this, but while I was researching them, I learned that the females are a popular choice because unlike most dwarf cichlids, the female is the more colourful one, and stays colourful even with no males around, except I think when in breeding condition the bellies become bright pink... Can someone confirm this for me..


----------



## Elle (Oct 25, 2010)

Mine are pretty colourful...got the purple belly and everything.


----------



## raeven (May 12, 2011)

I have a kribensis pair at the moment, though I've had my female for a lot longer. She's always been a bright pink in the belly, particularly so whenever she's in breeding mode, but it's always been there.

When I introduced a male to her, the color certainly enhanced, and she's always trying to flaunt her belly by practically shoving it in his face with her little seizure dance. Kinda cute, in my opinion


----------

